# Kiddie pool instead of galvanized water tank



## rockdoveranch (Apr 25, 2011)

A couple of years ago one of our galvanized watering tanks began rusting through.  I HATED the idea of investing money in another galvanized tank and decided to buy $8 hard plastic molded kiddie pools to water our sheep.  I am pretty sure the little plastic pools cost a couple of dollars more now.

They have worked really nicely and are easy to clean.


----------



## secuono (Apr 25, 2011)

It's what I'm planing on using, too. Metal rusts, plastic ain't going nowhere. And with some certain plastic silicone, you can mend any cracks or holes in a day.


----------

